# عطية الروح القدس فى فكر ” الانبا انطونيوس الكبير “



## Fady Elmasry (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*





**
هذا الروح الناري العظيم الذي قبلته أنا أقبلوه أنتم أيضاً ،
و إذا أردتم أن تنالوه و يسكن فيكم فقدموا أولاً أتعاب الجسد وتواضع القلب ،
و ارفعوا أفكاركم إلي السماء ليلاً ونهاراً ،
و اطلبوا بكل قلبكم هذا الروح الناري القدوس وحينئذ يُعطي لكم ،
  لأنه هكذا حصل عليه إيليا التشبِّي و أليشع و جميع الأنبياء الآخرين ..  !!و لا تفكروا في قلوبكم وتكونوا ذوي قلبين وتقولو ” من يستطيع أن يقبل هذا  ؟!! “​*​
*
فلا تَدَعوا هذه الأفكار أن تدخل إلي عقولكم ،
بل اطلبوا باستقامة قلب وأنتم تقبلوه …

و أنا أبوكم أجتهد معكم و أصلي لأجلكم لكي تقبلوه ،
لأني أعلم أنكم قد جحدتم ذواتكم لكي تستطيعوا أن تقبلوه ،
لأن كل من يفلِّح ذاته بهذه الفلاحة في كل جيل فإنه ينال نفس الروح ،
الذي يسكن في المستقيمي القلوب ،
و أنا أشهد لكم إنكم تطلبون الله بقلب مستقيم ،
 فداوموا باجتهاد من كل قلوبكم فإنه سيعطي لكم .. !!

​*​* 
*( الرسالة الثامنة للانبا أنطونيوس )​


----------

